# Rot und üppig x 8



## krawutz (30 Apr. 2010)

​


----------



## raffi1975 (30 Apr. 2010)

das geht gar nicht..


----------



## Babs (30 Apr. 2010)

Was für eine "Büffelhüfte" :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Tom G. (11 Mai 2010)

Der Fotograf gehört geohrfeigt - schlechter kann man das wirklich nicht machen! Hintergrund, Perspektive, ... alles grottenschlecht.

Klar hat sie ein paar Gramm zu viel auf den Hüften, ich bin mir aber trotzdem ganz sicher, dass man sie 100-fach appetitlicher präsentieren könnte.

Tom G-Punkt


----------



## neman64 (12 Mai 2010)

:thx: für die tollen sexy Bilder.


----------



## romanderl (14 Mai 2010)

danke!
aber ein bisschen zu üppig für mich


----------



## hagen69 (15 Mai 2010)

auf allefälle kein hungerhaken


----------



## Heiner2 (27 Juli 2011)

och, schaut doch ganz sexy aus, hebt sich auf jedenfall aus der Masse der unbekannten Schönheiten heraus. ;-)


----------



## Michel-Ismael (28 Juli 2011)

ich finde sie gar nicht unattraktiv....


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2011)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2011)

Müssen doch nicht alle dürre sein und fast vom Fleisch fallen


----------



## stani30 (1 Aug. 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> Müssen doch nicht alle dürre sein und fast vom Fleisch fallen



finde ich auch....


----------



## volki720 (2 Aug. 2011)

Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, aber fotografieren könnt man schon besser.


----------



## multiread (6 Aug. 2011)

hm ... danke aber, ich sag mal, das ist nun was ich so gar nicht wirklich mag ... ist mir etwas zu üppig  aber wems gefällt ...


----------



## Mcgn (31 Aug. 2011)

Sexuelle Schwungmasse^^


----------



## Elander (31 Aug. 2011)

Also ich mag solche breiten Hüften. Ich find das sexy


----------



## Spezi30 (31 Aug. 2011)

besser als die Hungerhaken allemal


----------

